# Stocking HELP! Need females!



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Through multiple tank change this is what I'm left with in this tank.
What females should get to help calm the tank?

M. Red Express 
M. O.B (6inches)
M. Red shoulder 
F. Red shoulder
F. Red fin borleyi 
M. Red fin borleyi 
M. Mdoka flametail 
M. Deep water hap 
M. Albino dragon blood (I think)

I've put them in order of dominance. All 4-5 inches the 2 females are bigger than there partners and dont get picked on much. It's all the males that's going to cause issues clearly.

Wondering what females I could try...? Thinking 4-6 of the same 
females, these I can easily get...

Deep water haps
Red fins
Red Express 
Tangerine tiger
O.b peacocks
Other common peacocks


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

The 2 females in the tank are probably a lot of the reason for aggression; the males will fight over the females. I would try removing the females first to see if aggression subsides. Also, it looks as if you have a lot of males that look alike; that will cause aggression also.


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Yes I know but the females cant go in any other tank. And an all male tank I still end up with death. Last all male tank the with these males the empress killed a flavescent, eureka, and a German within 2 weeks. Might be able to move fish in other tanks around more but like I said this is what I'm left with for this tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you don't end up with 4 females for every male, you are better off removing the 2 females. Rehome them.

I would expect the empress and borleyi to fight as well since they look alike.

When stocking an all-male tank, swapping out fish that don't play well with the others is expected for the first 2 years or so.


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Would 2 male blue zebras work in exchange of the females. I'm new to mbuna and do understand their aggression. Wasn't sure how they'd do with all male peacocks and haps


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix zebras with haps and peacocks, and I would not do 2 males of anything in a tank.

I would rehome the females and the empress. What size is the tank?

The fish you list as available I would not add.


----------

